# Water block/hold down plate probs problem



## Ritchiebaxter (Feb 6, 2010)

My case is a kandolf lcs case and it came with a watercooling kit. However the hold-down plate {front and back} on the water block is for a differnt motherboard to mine. I need to know where I can find hold down plates front and back. My Motherboard is a LGA 1156. I have had a look on the web for the thing but am not to sure what to look for. Typing in hold down plates brings a whole lot off stuff up on google. Thx for any help!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you contacted the water cooling kit manufacturer?


----------



## Ritchiebaxter (Feb 6, 2010)

No I have not contacted them. I was hoping I could buy it from any webiste/ 3rd part clamp


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What brand is the water cooling unit?


----------



## Ritchiebaxter (Feb 6, 2010)

The only is no pacific info on the water block or kit. The only name on water block is Thermaltake. I found the case in the trash skip 1 day. Its not even got a scratch on it. Anyway here is a link to it.
http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/product.aspx?c=1309&ID=1412


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is this what your looking for?> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8...366_Upgrade_Kit_-_A242331.html?tl=g30c323s834


----------

